# ssh trouble?

## mrclark219

I am having a problem using ssh.  I running gentoo and everything seems fine from inside the office.  The problem occurs if Im not in the office.  I am unable to ssh into the machine. The question I have is what would cause this problem as it has just occurred recently and I have been able to use ssh from home before? Any suggestions on resolving this problem?

Thanks

----------

## malern

What error do you get when you try to connect? And are there any relevant messages in server logs?

----------

## mrclark219

problem resovled! Thanks for helping!!

----------

## d2_racing

How did you solve your problem ?

----------

## mrclark219

There was actually no problem with ssh on my machine.  The problem was on the router in the office.  The DMZ settings were disable so I was unable to get in outside the network.  Once I turned that on everything worked fine. Make sense?

----------

## d2_racing

Yep  :Razz: 

----------

